# Scan today!



## Laura22 (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't wait to see (hopefully!) my baby

The scan is at 10:15 then I have an appointment with a VERY through specialist D doctor which should put my mind at ease. Either that or frazzle my brain from all the questions!

I'll do my best to put a photo up later


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2010)

GOOD LUCK Laura how exciting for you xX.Cant wait to see piccy.


----------



## margie (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope it all went to plan and that you are now feeling more secure about things.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck Laura xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope that it's gone well laura. Have you thought whether you want to know the sex of the baby yet? looking forward to seeing the scan photo xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 3, 2010)

Emma, would LOVE to know but the hospital I go to doesn't tell you


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 3, 2010)

Oooh! And also, my HbA1C is now at 6.8%

:dances:


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Oooh! And also, my HbA1C is now at 6.8%
> 
> :dances:



Thats brilliant well done Laura x


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 3, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Oooh! And also, my HbA1C is now at 6.8%
> 
> :dances:



Well done  that's absolutely amazing such a huge reduction in hba1c. Well at least you don't have to squabble over who wants to know and what you should do lol xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 3, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Oooh! And also, my HbA1C is now at 6.8%
> 
> :dances:



Well done keep it up.

Glad all went fine.

You can pay private to find out the sex of the baby if you like.

xx


----------

